# M&C Mammals Re-opening 4th january



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

M&C Mammals is re-opening on monday 4th january... a new year...new stock...happy new year!

www.mcmammals.webs.com

website still under construction due to vat increase and new stock but bear with us lol


many thanks

chris


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi mate are the skunkS descented?


----------



## zoeu (Apr 8, 2008)

I wouldn't think so as they are 09 babies and if they were bred in the UK it would be illegal to descent them.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeh I no it's demend uneffical as your removing there defanese mechanism but people still do it so u never no, also sum places get a pet passport and nip over to holland as far as im aware.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I thought the most exotic animal you could get a pet passport for was a ferret and that it was Ireland that is is still legal to get then descented.

Could be wrong though, would not be the first time:lol2:.
-
 Elina


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Think it depends on the vet also.....:whistling2:

Anyway, why dont you justy get entire? Treat it with respect it desrves and voila! no spray.:2thumb:

Dave.


----------



## Smooshy (Nov 8, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh I no it's demend uneffical as your removing there defanese mechanism but people still do it so u never no, also sum places get a pet passport and nip over to holland as far as im aware.


Don't think you can get a pet passport for a skunk.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Only reason I no u can is my pal has had skunks for years and offers me a baby but after ringing round millions of vets any which knew how to do it wouldn't and the ones that would didn't no how so I spoke to mark amey and he advised he could get a pet passport and go holland for a day so mist be possible but it was so much effort I couldn't get it intire as I have a baby on the way and a puppy my pups realy good with my ferrets but being 6 months old he likes to play and if I had a skunk going off in the house I'd be single. My dads Canadian so I've been there loads of times and I know exactly what it smells like defanatly not a scent I'd like to Be wearing il stick to the fahrenhit thanks.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> Only reason I no u can is my pal has had skunks for years and offers me a baby but after ringing round millions of vets any which knew how to do it wouldn't and the ones that would didn't no how so I spoke to mark amey and he advised he could get a pet passport and go holland for a day so mist be possible but it was so much effort I couldn't get it intire as I have a baby on the way and a puppy my pups realy good with my ferrets but being 6 months old he likes to play and if I had a skunk going off in the house I'd be single. My dads Canadian so I've been there loads of times and I know exactly what it smells like defanatly not a scent I'd like to Be wearing il stick to the fahrenhit thanks.


 
but saying that captive bred skunk spray isnt anywhere near as pungent as wild skunk.............wild skunks have to scavenge and hunt for food 

captive skunks are fed a controlled diet so the spray isnt as pungent 

i have full load skunks, a 9 yr old, huskies and cats and as you can see from my sig my skunks get on fine with my dogs 

though there are acceptions you can never say a skunk thats full load will be fine an never spray because it can happen


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Only reason I no u can is my pal has had skunks for years and offers me a baby but after ringing round millions of vets any which knew how to do it wouldn't and the ones that would didn't no how so I spoke to mark amey and he advised he could get a pet passport and go holland for a day so mist be possible but it was so much effort I couldn't get it intire as I have a baby on the way and a puppy my pups realy good with my ferrets but being 6 months old he likes to play and if I had a skunk going off in the house I'd be single. My dads Canadian so I've been there loads of times and I know exactly what it smells like defanatly not a scent I'd like to Be wearing il stick to the fahrenhit thanks.


Fair comment but Emma has a point. Never had a full on but have had the wafts.....not so bad.

Dave.


----------



## Smooshy (Nov 8, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Only reason I no u can is my pal has had skunks for years and offers me a baby but after ringing round millions of vets any which knew how to do it wouldn't and the ones that would didn't no how so I spoke to mark amey and he advised he could get a pet passport and go holland for a day so mist be possible but it was so much effort I couldn't get it intire as I have a baby on the way and a puppy my pups realy good with my ferrets but being 6 months old he likes to play and if I had a skunk going off in the house I'd be single. My dads Canadian so I've been there loads of times and I know exactly what it smells like defanatly not a scent I'd like to Be wearing il stick to the fahrenhit thanks.


Defra website must be lying then. :whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

why not find a place where the dog and the skunk can meet where it will be okay to spray old raggy clothes just throw them after being sprayed, thats what i think would work for me diff people have diff prefrences xx


----------



## exoticskeepers (Dec 27, 2009)

Skunks CANNOT go on the PETS scheme to the best of my knowledge.

Domestic cats, dogs ferrets, rodents, reptiles and rabbits are the only animals as far as I know that have exemptions to quarantine


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't mean to pick faults with the site, but your selling striped mice as social animals and only males available...

Yes they are social but only in female groups or one male to one or several females.

You sell two or more males to someone as social animals and i can guarantee that when they hit maturity if they aren't already then that new owners going to have one very injured or even dead mouse within the week.

Just thought i'd point that out.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> why not find a place where the dog and the skunk can meet where it will be okay to spray old raggy clothes just throw them after being sprayed, thats what i think would work for me diff people have diff prefrences xx


 
because the dog and skunk will act different when not on their own territory con so its pointless doing it that way : victory:


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Hi mate are the skunkS descented?


no they are not descented, sorry.

many thanks chris


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> Don't mean to pick faults with the site, but your selling striped mice as social animals and only males available...
> 
> Yes they are social but only in female groups or one male to one or several females.
> 
> ...


its ment in general, as we do have females come avaliable aswell.

but before buying any pet a responsible owner would do some re-search, but thank you for pointing that out, i will add a side note to the stripped mice



many thanks

chris


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Just for the record skunks are NOT part of the pet passport scheme, they cannot have a rabies jab for one thing


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

Kickboxerjay sent you a pm


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Smooshy said:


> Defra website must be lying then. :whistling2:


Defra lie to Jay all the time. They told him he can legally own a pitbull.:whistling2:


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

Dogs and cats have always been allowed to travel between Eire and UK as both were/are rabies free zones. Aaccording to DEFRA this is still the case for dogs, carts, ferrets, rabbits and rodents. No mention of skunks, so I'm not sure if they are alloed to travel freely or not.

As Northern Ireland is part of the UK I assume any animal can come from there to the UK with no restrictions?

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/factsheet/factsheet1-091110.pdf


----------

